# Is there a fast pace NJ group ride near Fort Lee or Inglewood Cliffs



## roadbike_moron (Sep 22, 2007)

Just checking....


----------



## ezdoesit (Sep 7, 2008)

Check out my club they have fast riders just click on the website.
Hope this helps.:thumbsup: 

http://btcnj.com/


----------



## TeamCholent (Apr 20, 2005)

Check out http://www.strictlybicycles.com/ , they are in Ft Lee and they can tell you what and where based on your abilities.

Also check out NYCC.org, New York Cycle Club, plenty of fast weekend rides through Ft Lee.


----------



## Pack Fodder (Jan 14, 2010)

Rocket Ride is always an option.


----------



## roadbike_moron (Sep 22, 2007)

Thank you all!.
Keep it coming.....


----------



## roadbike_moron (Sep 22, 2007)

Pack Fodder said:


> Rocket Ride is always an option.



what is Rocket Ride?


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

Yes btcnj.com has a listing of very fast A rides. If you can make it the Duck Pond in the County Park in Glen Rock, NJ (Location #1) at 6pm on Tues/Thurs evenings. Go the ride calendar on the website. The ride is described as follows:

A/B* Tuesday/Thursday Evening Jam

Distance: 20-33 miles.
Terrain: Flat.
Go even if roads are wet or rain predicted.
Detail: No Reservation! For all Tuesday and Thursday for the rest of the year. No cue sheet and one regroup at the mid point but plenty of red lights to catch up. This is a fast big group ride so you must be good at group riding and drafting or else stay in the back and observe. We'll stop on all red light and go as easy as possible thru downtown Westwood. We will then open it up a little bit around Old Tappan Rd and regroup at Piermont firehouse. Bring blinkers. There will be two ride leaders (Mike & Garry) for the fast group and two ride leaders (Ray & Larry) for slower group. This is a great ride to sharpen up your skills and improve your condition. But,always SAFETY FIRST!.

Meet: #1 at 6:00 PM.

I did that ride religiously for two years, and let me tell you, it is probably the best ride you will probably do in terms of conditioning. The ride has gotten so big that it's broken into 2 groups now, but when I first started it was really an A ride, so I got dropped the first month of rides, until I got better. Since it now has a A and slightly slower B* group, if you get dropped on the A ride, you can wait for a minute and let the B* catchup. It was originally an B* ride, but because so many racers started joining and killing the group, the ride really was an A ride. I used this ride as a springboard to racing. They're also a great bunch of guys/gals, no attitude, which is key. If you can't pull, when you get the front, do 5-10 seconds, flick your elbow, fall back to the end of the paceline.

Saturdays and Sundays usually a bit slower but longer B* rides, but they're hard too, and with hills. 

Cyclesport, a bike shop in Park Ridge has rides on Sat and Sundays. http://cyclesportonline.com/articles/rides-and-events-pg211.htm
I used to ride the Saturday morning hammerfests, and those 20-30 mile rides are very fast. Since it's got a mix of CAT3/4/5 and non racers, it got strung out a little so you can always find some little group to hang onto. But for the most part the non-racers are fast so don't get lulled into comfort.

And yes, NYCC has a bunch of rides that leave from Central Park that go over the GWB and you can meet them there. They usually regroup right by the entrance to the south/north side of the GWB, so ask if they are the so and so ride. If you're hard core, you can ride into the city much earlier, meet them there, ride with them and on the way back just end your ride at the GWB Jersey side.

I did a Strictly Bicycles ride like 4 yrs ago, and they weren't as organized, but maybe things have changed since then.
Being in the Fort Lee and Englewood Cliffs area leaves you with a lot of options.


----------



## Will Be Was (Jun 10, 2010)

I do not know Inglewood Cliffs

But I know Englewood Cliffs in NJ when you ready I'll show you around the city....


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

Rocket Ride is a fast 50 mi. ride that starts in Nyack, NY (north up 9w from Englewood Cliffs) near the Runcible Spoon on Sunday Mornings at 8.


----------



## ckelly49 (Jul 9, 2006)

ping771 said:


> Yes btcnj.com has a listing of very fast A rides. If you can make it the Duck Pond in the County Park in Glen Rock, NJ (Location #1) at 6pm on Tues/Thurs evenings. Go the ride calendar on the website. The ride is described as follows:
> 
> A/B* Tuesday/Thursday Evening Jam
> 
> ...


The slower group is advertised as a B*, but we haven't come home averaging less than 19 yet this year. It's a great ride, but you just have to be aware of what you are getting in to. A few people have shown up with self-proclaimed strong B and B* abilities that were quickly shelled.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

CKelly49:

Totally true. Those Tues-Thurs evening hammerfests have no right being called B*. Even when I was racing, the A rides were too fast for my training recovery rides after a weekend of racing. Sometimes I hung out with the B*'s because I needed the rest. I found that the A rides were slugfests at the end (usually between non-racers), so I never gunned it at the end. I'd save my legs for the weekend, when it really counted (for the races).

The other thing is (both the A and B*) rides is that in order not to get dropped, you really have stay on the paceline. The thing, I rarely trusted most of the people in the paceline to ride safely behind them within inches. Not to say that they're noobs (they're not), but you really have to know that person's riding style in order to feel safe riding within inches of his back wheel. There was a real nasty crash involving myself and some A riders on a Tues/Thurs ride a few years ago caused by someone not pointing out and swerving around a huge brick on the road that should have been called out--at 25 mph around a right bend. Wheels got touched, and crash occurred. A bike 3 bikes ahead of me swerved, the rider in front of me touched the wheel in front of me, and I touched his rear wheel. One of the riders literally hit the ground so hard I saw him bounce, and skid into the opposite lane of traffic ( lucky no oncoming cars) and my front wheel must have struck the left side quick release skewer of the bike in front of me. The force of that impact made my right foot unclip, my right leg through inertia flailed backward, and right hand and arm flailed backward. For the life of me, I did not fall, I somehow "righted" myself using only my left side of my body to push the inertia which wanted me to fall on my left side, to the right, and I guess within 2 seconds, I put my right hand back on the handlebar, and coasted. After that incident, I was very wary of drafting behind someone I didn't trust.


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

i used to ride tues/thurs nites w/btcnj. now i prefer tues morning on river rd. post back or pm as i ride every tues 6:15 am from ft lee historic park









tues nite at the duck pond

now i just run past at lunch time


----------

